# Breaks between cycles with Clomid & run in with nurse.



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi,

I called my nurse the other day to find out if I get AF on this weekend can I start taking Clomid - she shocked me by saying, no this is your last cycle before going to the IVF waiting list.  This was not so, I said that I still have 3 more cycles of IUI to do (2 of them being with clomid and the last with injectibles).  I said to her, that she told me she had booked me in to do a cycle in Nov, Dec, Jan & Feb.

So in the end after a heated conversation I was told that I was strongly reccomended not to take my pills as I have been on Clomid for so long (this cycle starting would be my 8th cycle).

But then she told me that I was not on the list for IUI if AF starts in December - and that really upset me, as I was told I would be booked in.  So then she said, oh, the reason for this is because Im fully booked and its best for you to take a break after doing 3 consecutive cycles - that is the protocol.

Well - is this the case with you guys?  I would really like to know.

Finally I called her back and double checked if I can start clomid this weekend and she agreed.  But I could tell that she was annoyed so now Im worried that the relationship between us is damaged.

But she was so wrong to blurt out info that is incorrect ....

Sorry for the above babbling - I hope it all makes sense.

Tweets xx

CD25


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

Sorry you've had a run in with your nurse...I'm sure things will be fine between you both...maybe she was having an "off" day & just wrongly took it out on you 
Can't offer you any great advice but really hope you get a much deserved BFP soon.

Take care 

Natasha


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Natasha,

I hope you are right.  My results from my progesterone test should be ready and now Im too scared of calling the nurse to find out tomorrow.

Tweets x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Tweets

You stand by your guns hun. i am startiung my 6th month of clomid and i have been told i can have upto 12. And this isnt the first time i have taken it either.So dont let them push you around

Love sal x


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Sal,

I am going to stick to my guns but its not nice to have to be put into the situation of having to tell the professionals what your treatment is  - I mean, they should know, its all written in my files.  But she spoke before checking my file!  Good luck with your treatment!

Tweets xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've had mixed information from seeing so many different people   !!! My last visit I was told I could effectively have another 6 months of clomid after being told last time they would ony give me another 3! No wonder we're all   !!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Tweets, what a pain.
all i can say is that i've been given 12 months of clomid.  like Natasha says you may have got her on an off day, good luck for your results tomorrow   xxx


----------

